# HO Slot Car Racing in Albany, NY



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

We have a small group racing about once a month at home tracks in the Capital District. For more information, see http://cdslotcars.wordpress.com/ or e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Good night of racing on Thursday...results posted: http://cdslotcars.wordpress.com/2013/01/12/110-mainline-raceway-results/


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Bob,

When you speak to Mark again, ask him if it's okay for me to run on his track. I'm not sure if he's open to visitors? His name sounds familiar but I'm not sure if I've ever met him before???

Thanks!


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

PM Sent


----------

